
Supermarket Scale detects Fruits and Vegetables automatically - nickb
http://www.i4u.com/article19438.html
======
mattmaroon
If that works, I'm opening my cashierless supermarkets immediately.

I wonder, can it tell the difference between, say, a Fuji Apple and an organic
Fuji Apple? Many grocery stores now carry organic/conventional versions of the
same fruit.

